# Throttle body inlet tube blows off



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

So I have a 2017 sedan. I got the BNR tune, and intake and a exhaust from GM. Recently I added the BNR upgraded recirculating valve and throttle body spacer and got it returned. tune data came back with no issues with new tune. Now I’ve had random issues where that black charge tube just pops right off either at low speed (Just when the car gets positive pressure) and sometimes WOT but it’s very random. I’ve made sure that the black tube is flat and the clip goes under the ridge of the throttle body inlet but it will just pop right off at random. Any thoughts? it was perfectly fine for like 2 weeks and now its just coming straight off. it did do this after the initial work but that because the hose was at an angle and I didn't get the backside down far enough. Let me know if you guys have seen similar issues or if you have any things I could try.


----------



## gringoo27 (Jun 19, 2021)

Have you tried removing the throttle body spacer in case its the reason the intake tube isn't happy?


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

gringoo27 said:


> Have you tried removing the throttle body spacer in case its the reason the intake tube isn't happy?



Yea I tried that because when I first put it on it did it once but that was because the angle in which it sat on changed and after that I never had a problem until now. I have now realized since I've had some time to look at it the plastic tabs on the metal clip are missing, So now the metal clip has play and you can pull up on it by hand and the metal clip bends out of the way and that allows the tube to just pop off. Couldn't find a kit for the clip and there also a retainer O-ring thing that is ripped so I got a new tube on order to just get all of it and play it safe. Might see if I can pull the intercooler off and see if it needs to be cleaned or not.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

I ended up just cutting that tube and putting a coupler, works even better, and sounds better too.


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> I ended up just cutting that tube and putting a coupler, works even better, and sounds better too.



If a new tube doesn't work could you take some pics and just give a rough explanation on how you went about that? id really appreciate it. tube should be in today, but if it still doesn't fix it I'm probably just gonna do that since the car is undrivable in its current state. Please and thankyou.


----------



## Cruzenn_760 (Sep 7, 2021)

jasmo_97 said:


> If a new tube doesn't work could you take some pics and just give a rough explanation on how you went about that? id really appreciate it. tube should be in today, but if it still doesn't fix it I'm probably just gonna do that since the car is undrivable in its current state. Please and thankyou.











Fixed p0101 and p1101. Due to clip and throttle body...


Cleared p1101 and p0101 just by changing/replacing upper throttle body hose. Was up Cruze talk, so Ive owned this car since it had 0miles, as time has gone by I’ve added magna flow exhaust, custom air intake, and a bnr throttle body spacer. Just recently it has been giving me a problem. The...




www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## jasmo_97 (May 28, 2021)

Cruzenn_760 said:


> Fixed p0101 and p1101. Due to clip and throttle body...
> 
> 
> Cleared p1101 and p0101 just by changing/replacing upper throttle body hose. Was up Cruze talk, so Ive owned this car since it had 0miles, as time has gone by I’ve added magna flow exhaust, custom air intake, and a bnr throttle body spacer. Just recently it has been giving me a problem. The...
> ...



Thanks. So the new pipe works, I'm like 99% sure its because the black plastic tabs for that clip broke off when i wen to install my spacer. If it does happen again, that is definitely my next route and the some solid tube vs that plastic they use cuz I'm sure with heat and time it'll go dry and burst. Thanks!


----------

